
The Ultimate Challenge for Recommendation Engines - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/530196/the-ultimate-challenge-for-recommendation-engines/
======
larrybolt
I can't remember the exact article, but if I recall correctly there was a blog
post by Derek Sivers [1] how at CDBaby he entered similar albums manually by
listening to them all (I presume back when they didn't have so much albums).
The blog post was about other large companies asked him for the algorithm he
was using while he was just entering them manually. I believe he also wrote
that if he'd have to scale that process up he would hire more staff to do it,
instead of automating it.

But I'm not trying to make a point or anything here, I do believe that in time
AI will keep improving to the point more and more can be automated. For those
who like thinking about technology is improving and things like that, there
are very interesting books written on the topic, like "The Singularity is
near" [2].

[1]: [http://sivers.org/](http://sivers.org/) [2]:
[http://www.singularity.com/](http://www.singularity.com/)

------
mendicantB
Honestly, the paper wasn't bad, but I'm shocked they let this article get out.

Combine the author's incredibly poor understanding,shit link bait headline,
and baseless article with ZERO results or novelty and this is 10 minutes of my
life I want back.

